# What kind of substrate for plants and shrimp



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright, I've got a basic Idea in mind about my new 55 Gallon tanks that I will be putting together. But what I'm looking for is information about what kind of substrate I should use. 

Here's what I'm going for:

I want to have a fairly decent planted tank, with the following: Micro Sword or Dwarf Hairgrass, Anubias Nana or Anubias Barteri Round Leaf, Java Fern, Red Cryptocoryne or Green Cryptocoryne, Water Sprite, Anacharis or Hornwort, and Cabomba.

Also, I want to have Red Cherry Shrimp that will stand out in the tanks. So, I think that a darker substrate would be best.

I was looking at get Eco-System, but I've heard that several people here may be able to give me some idea of getting something homemade, that would work just as well...and would likely be cheaper.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

you could try a thin layer of top soil at the bottom, capped with a couple inches of black blasting sand. it would be much cheaper then going with one of the commercial substrates, but if you use too much topsoil it can cause a mess and cause ammonia levels to rise. it can also cause hydrogen sulfide buildups. 

you could also go with the black blasting sand and just use root tabs.


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

I had heard about using unfertilized potting soil covered by Black Diamond blasting sand...Trying to learn of some other possibilities out there.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i just use black blasing sand in most of my tanksand have gotten some pretty nice tanks out of them..no top soil.the 20 gallon i ised root tabs on the rest i havent..but i dry dose ferts to all my tanks.. one of these days i will try the top soil thing, but think that will be my sump tank.

Rick


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I'll try the potting soil/Blasting Sand combo...as that seems to be the common one that people work with.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i still like regular sand with root tabs and dosing. it takes a nack for dosing though, so i think the topsoil method would be simpler, just be sure to not add your shrimp untill your plants are able to keep ammonia levels down.


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I was planning on putting the plants in...while the tank Cycles. As, from what I've read that helps with the cycling?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i used miracle grow organic as well as some Sphagnum <peat> and floramax mixed into the miracle grow.. covered with black diamond. ill add a more recent pic here in a bit but heres some older ones.

90 Gallon Makeover pictures by urt_starion - Photobucket

ok i added some udated pics.. tank is in bad need of a trim lol... this plant wasn't happy being planted in the substrate so it grew up and is laying on a magnetic shelf i have in the tank

http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr89/urt_starion/90%20Gallon%20Makeover/DSCN0950.jpg

http://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr89/urt_starion/90%20Gallon%20Makeover/DSCN0953.jpg


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

SQDB2011 said:


> I think I'll try the potting soil/Blasting Sand combo...as that seems to be the common one that people work with.


I honestly don't believe it is that common, but it does fit your own stated requirement. There are many easy to do substrates out there. Eco-complete is easy since you require no rinsing and is maybe only one or two that are like that - some say worth the price for that alone. 

It all comes down to how much you want to spend. A lot of people with shrimp only tanks use Aquasoil, but is pricey. I know you want fish also. There are quite a few high-end choices out there.

Another thing I will mention....shrimp and fish in most cases don't mix well. I have kept shrimp as big as Amanos and still had trouble with Angel fish eating them, despite being nearly 1.5" in size. I used to keep RCS in with my Guppies because I thought they would be safe with all the ground cover I had and well, they were Guppies. That ideal changed when I saw an adult female Guppy with a full grown RCS, over 3/4", half-way down her throat. Overall, if you want your shrimp to breed and live in peace you will need to keep them in tanks alone. Experiences vary, but that is mine and the reason I now have 3 shrimp only tanks.


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's back and forth between homemade and Eco-System...so I'm not sure which way I'll go. 

As for shrimp and fish no combining well...I've only seen very few people that have said they don't work together well. And generally that when they don't...there isn't enough plants/coverage available. BUT I've got 2 tanks...so if Need be, it'll be easy to separate them.


----------

